
Rooting a Printer - callmejonas
https://www.tenable.com/blog/rooting-a-printer-from-security-bulletin-to-remote-code-execution
======
robertelder
I recall in the recent past a situation where plugging in a USB flash drive to
a computer with Ubuntu installed would cause a wireless printer on the same
LAN network to make a beeping sound. The printer in question was not added to
the printer with the USB, nor had this computer ever been used to print
anything before.

I did some Googling to understand how that could happen, and I didn't find
much, except for someone claiming that there is a printer daemon that runs in
Ubuntu by default and performs various plug and play notifications (I forget
the details)?

I didn't have time to investigate more, but that experience made me wonder how
many vulnerabilities there are silently laying around in a service that
notifies printers about what I'm doing on my local laptop.

------
oluckyman
Australians: not what you thought it meant. Nothing to see here. Move along.

~~~
joombaga
I must ask: What does "Rooting a Printer" mean to an Australian?

~~~
X-Cubed
[https://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=rooting](https://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=rooting)

------
acd
My HP inkjet printer lits its display in the middle of the night with no
computers awake. I'm paranoid about it. Why does hp printers wake up display
malware? After reading the Tenable article I am even more security paranoid
about it.

------
tobltobs
Can we assume that this exploit works on most older HP printers?

